# chevy 09



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)

http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac156/lonjam2004/065.jpg
http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac156/lonjam2004/066.jpg


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

dude what scale is that and where did u get it aand how much and the dully wheels


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

where did you find them dullay wheels???????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonjam2004_@Feb 23 2010, 09:58 PM~16706014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what truck is that?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: DAM BRA!! YOUR LEARNEDEDEDED QUICK!!! GOT TO HAND IT TO YOU, I AM IMPRESSED!!! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED FORM THE SOCALINC CHOP SHOP!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

verry nice


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

des anybdy knw where them dullay wheels came frm


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Feb 24 2010, 07:46 PM~16714041
> *des anybdy knw where them dullay wheels came frm
> *


RIMS, 359 PETE WHEELS DUNK KIT.


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lonjam2004_@Feb 23 2010, 08:58 PM~16706014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what nice wheels on the 2009 truck


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Feb 24 2010, 07:49 PM~16714081
> *RIMS, 359 PETE  WHEELS DUNK KIT.
> *


is it a plastic kit?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

fuckin badass


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Feb 24 2010, 09:43 PM~16716574
> *is it a plastic kit?
> *


yup!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lonjam2004_@Feb 23 2010, 09:58 PM~16706014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man these are some BAD ASS models. both of them are lookn good.


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 25 2010, 03:49 AM~16719546
> *yup!!
> *


i think i found them..... i got a bad ass project im workin on and those ae riht for it


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)

Both of them are plastic 1/16 scale chevy trucks.The 76 is made from 4 different kits,wheels I dont know the scale,but they are smaller than the rims on the 09.No they are not r/c.Thanks for all the good feedback.All OF YA'll got some bad rides as well.


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)

Post up pics of any duallys and/or frame set ups .I need some ideas.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

check out my photobucket i got a couple duallys and alot of custom frames...too many to post lol


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

All the duallies look sik man.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Holy Shit!!!!!! That is lookin sick in primer already!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

hope this help bro!


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonjam2004_@Apr 3 2010, 07:02 PM~17087333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REALY GOOD BROTHER!!  YOUR ON YOUR WAY TO BECOMING "SOCAL FAMILY"


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lonjam2004_@Apr 3 2010, 07:02 PM~17087333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the grill u used in this. it looks good in there.


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice dime crew cab!! what happened with the 09 silvy?!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

fuck yeah man this is amazing to look at


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

are those the wheels from the 1/16 revell/monogram Kenworth or Petebilt kits?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

whatcha doin with a ford grill on the dime?! it fits clean.....but please dont diss the the bow tie with a blue oval!! although there was a dime back in mini truckin that put on a ford face and didnt look bad!! :happysad:


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

Awesome. What color combos are you going with?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn what scale is this? looks good in any case


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 11 2011, 08:29 PM~20071537
> *nice dime crew cab!! what happened with the 09 silvy?!
> *


still working on it.cannot pic a color.


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 11 2011, 08:50 PM~20071687
> *damn what scale is this?  looks good in any case
> *


crewcab 1/16,but think its big.


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 11 2011, 08:30 PM~20071550
> *are those the wheels from the 1/16 revell/monogram Kenworth or Petebilt kits?
> *


no,they are bigger.


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 11 2011, 08:38 PM~20071604
> *whatcha doin with a ford grill on the dime?! it fits clean.....but please dont diss the the bow tie with a blue oval!! although there was a dime back in mini truckin that put on a ford face and didnt look bad!! :happysad:
> *


it was a ford made it an s-10 crewcab


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man you gots some bad ass builds, i don't know why it keeps posting so many pic's of the same one.


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 11 2011, 09:47 PM~20072101
> *man you gots some bad ass builds, i don't know why it keeps posting so many pic's of the same one.
> *


Thanks.Did u see them all?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah i saw them. it's crazy that it's doing that.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

man u got some sick asss projects !!! lotta sick work up in here ! :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow: that vette is nasty bro


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 12 2011, 07:18 AM~20074040
> *:wow: that vette is nasty bro
> *


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Really nice stuff!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You got some bad ass builds bro!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

badass builds i like that flatbed


----------



## txhardhittaz (Nov 13, 2006)

where did you get the 09's from?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice shit but seriously WTF..... how many times u gonna have the same pictures....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

can't wait to see this one finished!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Well it's been a "LONG TIME COMING!!!!" but i have the Honor of welcoming LonJam2004 to the MCBA Family!! i Sponcered him last year and it's about time to welcome him and his skillz to the Family. Welcome Bro!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

where did those wheels come from that are on the vet/ camero/ truck, them joints sick


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lonjam2004 said:


> View attachment 370115


damn man!! you are gone for what seems like FOREVER...you finished that bad ass truck....and you can only drop 1 small ass pic?! im lovin what i see.....POST MORE PICS BRO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks hocknberry havin trouble loading pic


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dude, killer builds, looks good! A lot of projects...... oh and congrats on the mcba invite!


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks yota28


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)

lonjam2004 said:


>


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)

<IMG id=vbattach_370349 class=previewthumb alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=370349&stc=1" attachmentid="370349">


lonjam2004 said:


> <IMG border=0 alt="" src="http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac156/lonjam2004/chevy/033.jpg"><IMG border=0 alt="" src="http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac156/lonjam2004/chevy/032.jpg"><IMG border=0 alt="" src="http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac156/lonjam2004/chevy/030.jpg"><IMG border=0 alt="" src="http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac156/lonjam2004/chevy/029.jpg"><IMG border=0 alt="" src="http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac156/lonjam2004/chevy/094.jpg"><IMG border=0 alt="" src="http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac156/lonjam2004/chevy/085.jpg"><IMG border=0 alt="" src="http://http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac156/lonjam2004/chevy/085.jpg"><IMG border=0 alt="" src="http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac156/lonjam2004/chevy/093.jpg"><IMG border=0 alt="" src="http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac156/lonjam2004/chevy/034.jpg"><IMG border=0 alt="" src="http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac156/lonjam2004/chevy/078.jpg"><IMG border=0 alt="" src="http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac156/lonjam2004/chevy/079.jpg"><IMG border=0 alt="" src="http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac156/lonjam2004/chevy/076.jpg"><IMG border=0 alt="" src="http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac156/lonjam2004/chevy/072.jpg"><IMG border=0 alt="" src="http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac156/lonjam2004/chevy/083.jpg"><IMG border=0 alt="" src="http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac156/lonjam2004/chevy/055.jpg"><IMG border=0 alt="" src="http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac156/lonjam2004/chevy/054.jpg"><IMG border=0 alt="" src="http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac156/lonjam2004/chevy/050.jpg"><IMG border=0 alt="" src="http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac156/lonjam2004/chevy/049.jpg"><IMG border=0 alt="" src="http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac156/lonjam2004/chevy/048.jpg">


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:LOVE THE GRILL ON THAT DUALLY, LOTS OF SICK PROJECTS U GOT HERE!!


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

lonjam2004 said:


>


damn bad ass!!!


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Bad ass !!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

lonjam2004 said:


>


 Lovin that hardtop.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

lonjam2004 said:


>


 Are you kidding me. That is hot lookin.


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm: DAME DAME DAME CAN I GET ONE:thumbsup:


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Some eye candy right there


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

BRO U NOT PLAYIN ON DEM TRUK'S LET ME KNOW WUSUP ON DEM THAY NICE BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice projects homie keep us posted


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bad ass projects!!!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Sick ass builds bro keep up the great work


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice projects...


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

lonjam2004 said:


>


damn this looks sweet  :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn homie, you've got some sick ass builds. You killing it. :thumbsup:


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks awesome but how would it raise up and steer with those fenders lol


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Bro that rig is killin' it!! Very nice work. What scale are those Chevys? Where did you get them?


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks bro, the rig and the chevys are all 1/16 scale.They all came from ebay.


----------



## bossman72 (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice work.


----------

